# Opening & Closing procedure



## jenbatchelor (May 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I am a newbie to this site, and also to setting up coffee shop...............my refurb is on its way, design sorted, brand sorted, machine orders, suppliers sorted, recruitment sorted etc...................................so now I am looking at setting up opening & closing procedures. I know really that I will prob need to re tweak these once I have actually opened.....................but want a procedure written down so My staff are clear on whar they are expected to do.

Could anyone please either point me in the direction of somewhere on this site, or the internet where I could find a decent procedure....................or if not advise on what I should ensure is on there would be greatly received?








Thank you

Jen


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I know its a bit late, but if you haven't already gotten one, here's a very basic but thorough closing procedure I wrote up for a shop once. It was written for a shop with Mazzer Roburs and machines with auto-backflushing programs, but you can adjust accordingly.

CLICK HERE


----------

